# Best Inexpensive DIY DAC ?



## musedesign

Hi All,
    I am interested in building an inexpensive desktop Amp / Dac for my Denon D2000 (25 Ohms) and Fostex T50rp (50 Ohms) headphones.  Looking at a Panda Amp ($99) and a Hifimediy ES9023 ($68) combined in the same case.  Currently I use a portable iBasso D7, which I love.  So far the DACS I have found:
   
Twisted Pear Opus ($175 out of stock)
HiFimeDIY Sabre ($68)
   
  All other recommendations?
   
Thank you!


----------



## Zashoomin

Well if you want something really cheap you can try one of the Beezar ones. the Skeleton DAC or the GrubDAC


----------



## wakibaki

There are *many* DAC kits from China such as this $16.70 inc. shipping:- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CS4398-CM102-CS8416IC-DAC-kit-192K-24BIT-SPI-I2S-Amplifier-Board-/400436766666?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item5d3be427ca, Probably needs small 15-0-15V and 0-9V transformers to make it work. Many of these get good reviews on DiyAudio. I have one with AK4393, spdif only, no USB like this:- http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAC-2496-AK4393-DAC-KIT-With-CS8416-AK4393-5532-/221197997558?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item33806d95f6, I consider it perfectly satisfactory.
   
  w


----------



## musedesign

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Well if you want something really cheap you can try one of the Beezar ones. the Skeleton DAC or the GrubDAC


 
   
  Zashoomin,  Thank you for the suggestions!  Looked at the Beezar website, both look interesting.

 GrubDAC w/ Wolfson WM8524 DAC ($55)
 Skeleton DAC w/ Burr Brown PCM2704/5 ($22)
  Have you listened to either?  
  Thanks !


----------



## musedesign

Quote: 





wakibaki said:


> There are *many* DAC kits from China such as this $16.70 inc. shipping:- http://www.ebay.com/itm/CS4398-CM102-CS8416IC-DAC-kit-192K-24BIT-SPI-I2S-Amplifier-Board-/400436766666?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item5d3be427ca, Probably needs small 15-0-15V and 0-9V transformers to make it work. Many of these get good reviews on DiyAudio. I have one with AK4393, spdif only, no USB like this:- http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAC-2496-AK4393-DAC-KIT-With-CS8416-AK4393-5532-/221197997558?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item33806d95f6, I consider it perfectly satisfactory.
> 
> w


 
   
  Dear wakibaki,
    Thank you for the suggestion.  Found the DAC 2496 (AK4393) DAC KIT with CS8416+AK4393+5532 thread on DiyAudio (all 258 pages), quite the following.  Have lots of reading to do.
   
  Also found a fun thread Giant-killer Budget ebay Wonder DAC, made me laugh


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





musedesign said:


> GrubDAC w/ Wolfson WM8524 DAC ($55)
> Skeleton DAC w/ Burr Brown PCM2704/5 ($22)


 
  I have acctually not heard either one but I have heard their pupdac and also the minimax and both are pretty amazing so I would assume the same for the grub and skeleton. Either way they will be better than the sound card attached to the motherboard in your computer.


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





musedesign said:


> GrubDAC w/ Wolfson WM8524 DAC ($55)
> Skeleton DAC w/ Burr Brown PCM2704/5 ($22)


 
  That price for the GrubDAC is the CableDAC version, which includes the case and RCA plugs, wiring, heat shrink, etc.
   
  The basic GrubDAC with a mini-USB connector sans case is $35, not $55.


----------



## joeyjojo

I just posted these links in the other DIY DAC thread. Check out the AMB designs.
   
  http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma2/
  http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma1/


----------



## ChrisCaubin

I want to try make a DIY DAC out of a mints tin I have, but it is tiny. Would guess (as I currently don't have it) that it is around 5cm x 3cm. Would this be possible, as I found designs for DACs of similar sizes?


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Maybe a GrubDAC or SkeletonDAC.

 Both available here.


----------



## tomb

chriscaubin said:


> I want to try make a DIY DAC out of a mints tin I have, but it is tiny. Would guess (as I currently don't have it) that it is around 5cm x 3cm. Would this be possible, as I found designs for DACs of similar sizes?


 
  
  


avro_arrow said:


> Maybe a GrubDAC or SkeletonDAC.
> 
> Both available here.


 
 Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Both DACs mentioned are 2" x 1", equating to 5.08cm x 2.64cm.


----------



## mcandmar

I built one of those eBay 2496 DAC kits and it sounded alright, spent another $20 on a 4562 opamp and a few decent caps/resistors, then made a few other mods from that huge thread and it transformed it into something that is actually pretty decent.  I may not measure the best, but it certainly dont sound bad.  Granted by the time you do that, add a transformer, add a case etc you will have spent the guts of $100 where you are into many options that will be far better.  i.e. just buy an ODAC or Modi or something else, but where would the fun in that be...
  
 I'm pretty sure that Opus DAC will be on another level from everything else listed so far.  I do have an itch to build a Twisted Pear Buffalo III, just cant get it out of my mind..


----------



## ChrisCaubin

Just realised my tin is 3,5cm x 2,5cm, and only 0,6cm high. Seems it is way too small. But, I read about this DAC (*ES9023+WM8805+PCM2707 TINY DAC*) is it still available and if so what does it sound like?


----------



## tomb

chriscaubin said:


> Just realised my tin is 3,5cm x 2,5cm, and only 0,6cm high. Seems it is way too small. But, I read about this DAC (*ES9023+WM8805+PCM2707 TINY DAC*) is it still available and if so what does it sound like?


 
 The first post where it was announced on the other forum says 4.5 cm x 3.5 cm, so it won't fit.


----------



## shockdoc

Great thread. Keep the recommendations coming for us DIY noobs.


----------



## greyhamster

musedesign said:


> Dear wakibaki,
> Thank you for the suggestion.  Found the DAC 2496 (AK4393) DAC KIT with CS8416+AK4393+5532 thread on DiyAudio (all 258 pages), quite the following.  Have lots of reading to do.
> 
> Also found a fun thread Giant-killer Budget ebay Wonder DAC, made me laugh


 
 that's one can be lampized too


----------



## atsq17

If $120 is considered inexpensive, how about the pupDac? 
  
 http://beezar.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=147
  
 I'm about to get one of these myself to try.


----------



## RingingEars

Bringing back this thread.
 Has anyone tried the Lampizator knock off from ebay?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/24bit-192KHz-TUBE-DAC-DIY-KIT-Lampucera1-0-Lampizator-CS8416-CS4397-/251727912750?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a9c271f2e


----------

